# Apache et localhost



## jroure (19 Octobre 2003)

Par défaut sur Macos X, où se situe sur le disque le répertoire qui correspond à 127.0.0.1 (ou localhost) dans le navigateur ?

Autrement dit, quelle est la configuration par défaut d'Apache sous macos X ? Quel fichier de conf faut-il consulter ?

Merci


----------



## Nicolas Seriot (19 Octobre 2003)

jroure a dit:
			
		

> Par défaut sur Macos X, où se situe sur le disque le répertoire qui correspond à 127.0.0.1 (ou localhost) dans le navigateur ?



/Library/WebServer/Documents/

~/Sites/ pour les répertoires utilisateur.



			
				jroure a dit:
			
		

> Autrement dit, quelle est la configuration par défaut d'Apache sous macos X ? Quel fichier de conf faut-il consulter ?



/etc/httpd/httpd.conf


----------



## jroure (20 Octobre 2003)

Merci pour tes lumières : un grand pas pour le roure, un petit pas vers apache.


----------

